# How to remove hydrophobic layer?



## Diddles (Dec 16, 2019)

My car and the girlfriends car has Turtle wax hybrid hydrophobic spray wax on them and it does bead water great but when it stops raining the water just sits on the car instead of drying out and causes nasty water spots especially on my black car.
It's just covered it dusty water spots now.
Is there any car wash to remove this layer or protection?
Any thing I can use instead to protect the paint that doesn't cause water beading?

In the picture you can see the lower left and right cars are still wet while the top black car is bone dry.
I might just leave the paint without a wax or sealant on it because these water spots look terrible and I don't want to wash my car everytime it rains!


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Interesting. Had exactly the same problem last week, had to rewash the bu*ger!.

That was a few days after a coat of HD wax and a topping of C2V3. 

Beading like a bas**rd but left what looked like sand spots. Came off easy with some Gtech snowfoam and a quick wipe down with some more C2V3 diluted 1:2.

Give it a chance. May have been just some unusually heavily contaminated rain - ive never had this before with any Si02 and ive used C2V3 and TW Sealant wax a fair amount, great stuff, especially for the £.


----------



## Diddles (Dec 16, 2019)

My car normally gets layer of dust on it a few hours after I wash it, it must be a dusty area, and being black it shows really badly.

It just looks terrible now, the other black car that hasn't been washed for weeks looks cleaner.

I've done some googling and think I'm going to pick up some meguiars wash plus and strip the wax/sealant off and just leave it without wax on it.

All the other cars are bone dry and mine are still wet, the water beading looks cool but for me it's more of a hindrance.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Give Meguiars wash+ shampoo a go. Works really well for me, just make sure you use it on a clean car so that means hand washing the car in the usual way first.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diddles (Dec 16, 2019)

Brian1612 said:


> Give Meguiars wash+ shampoo a go. Works really well for me, just make sure you use it on a clean car so that means hand washing the car in the usual way first.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Thanks. Yeah, I'll do that first then give it a good scrub with some wash plus.

Would leaving the paint without a layer of wax be detrimental to the paint?


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

You can get hydrophillic products instead of the hydrophobic Turtle Wax you previously used. 

Personally think the car will pick up more contamination, will be harder to keep clean and take longer to dry if you don't protect it. I'd take the dusty water beads in a heartbeat, but hope you find a product that gives you best of both worlds.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Diddles said:


> My car normally gets layer of dust on it a few hours after I wash it, it must be a dusty area, and being black it shows really badly.
> 
> It just looks terrible now, the other black car that hasn't been washed for weeks looks cleaner.
> 
> ...


If you live in a dusty area, you're going to get a dusty car... simples

Because the cars beading up nicely and not moving, the dust is staying there and then 'spotting' if you had no protection on it, you'd still get similar problems with dust being on the car, just covering it. Obviously when you're driving the car, the beads all run off very quickly and take most of the dust with them.

Don't think the car would look as nice, also you'd have to be more thorough with your pre wash clean to ensure you've removed as much of the dust / grit etc...

I've used Megs wash plus (on the back of Brian's review / recommendation) and been pleased with it, so definitely worth a shot.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm with Andy as well, plus its a trait that i have always had/noticed from hybrid, synthetic type products even ceramic...That is why i personally don't use them as much and invest more in a natural carnauba wax as they rarely leave water spots on the paint work.SJ.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

^^ Presumably you mean 'rarely' rather than 'really'? :lol:


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

I've got two black cars in the household with Turtlewax on and suffer the same , it's just the Joy's of owning darker vehicles, I'd rather have them with the Turtlewax protection than not imo , I had to remove some Turtlewax of glass once and it really took some removal , I think the Megs wash plus might struggle. Let us know how you go with it :thumb:

Mark


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

TonyHill said:


> ^^ Presumably you mean 'rarely' rather than 'really'? :lol:


Predictive text:wall:Changed Mr Hill.SJ.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Washing and drying a car that has no protection is a ball ache 

Gonz.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Please do not read as negative, smug or whatever, but beading dose nothing for me, just a temporary observation, honestly. Nice clean car does though.
If it rains, most times I will rinse off as red rain is just about a "Dot on the card" each time. It's not a fix, it helps remove most of the bad stuff for then and cleaner. A quick press-wash soonest is better. Cannot leave all the red stuff to dry. Only decon and p/w will remove safely or it's "marring time" if you hand wash :wall:
Thankfully and luckily it does not rain too much, but dust is an issue.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

What about Anti Static products, wonder if they will help:

https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/chemical-guys-speed-wipe
https://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/gtechniq/uv-wash.aspx

I have used speed wipe and its lovely stuff but didn't realise it was anti static and I was considering trying the GTech uv wash as ive run out of GWash but its expensive.


----------



## Diddles (Dec 16, 2019)

I do like how easy it is to dry the car with protection on but it just looks worse than a car which hasn't got protection on it.
Just had a look at two other neighbors cars which are black and have a lot less water spots than mine. A fine dusty layer but minimal water spots, where mine has a layer of dust but also hundreds of water spots.

Car is still wet, and those water spots sitting on the paint for hours on end is more likely to cause damage in my opinion.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

There are a few sealants that are known as sheeters rather than headers. Usually, most Meguiars products quickly become sheeters, so whilst they often say they provide relentless beading, I find that this only lasts a couple of washes and the protection turns to sheeting. Ultimate Liquid Wax and NXT Wax 2 are typical.

Bilt Hamber Autobalm is a sheeting protection product that also has good filling properties and excellent anti corrosion protection. The potential issue is that it isn't the easiest to use.

People may say that Jetseal 109 is a sheeters. It just doesn't last long and has worn off quickly. Rubbish product.


----------



## Diddles (Dec 16, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestions guys, very helpful.

I have decided to wash the car with wash plus to remove all the previous waxes and glazes I've used.
Then use poor boys black hole or af tripple (not sure which one yet) by DA just to hide some minor swirls, then use meguiars fast finish to seal it. And leave it at that.


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

I plan also do that. The best is, when water angle is 3-5%. Today hydrophilic coatings have also strong antistatic properties and strong sheeting. You car is much cleaner and more dust free. Also strong chemical protection.

There are also different solutions.

This coatings are best friend your bathroom glasses.


----------



## Diddles (Dec 16, 2019)

Just washed my car with auto gylm conditioner then went over it again with the meguiars wash plus.

It worked great, I did one panel at a time then rinsed it off and you could tell straight away it had removed all the wax and glazes I have used as the water no longer beaded.

Its had auto finesse triple, poor boys black hole, meguiars nxt liquid wax, different quick detailers and the turtle Wax spray wax. 
So it was good to remove all the built up layers.

Tomorrow I will pick up the meguiars fast finish and go over it with either black hole or tripple, then seal with fast finish.

Which one would you guys recommend for filling minor swirls and would be suitable to seal with fast finish?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

You want a hydrophilic product if you prefer water to sheet off your paint and Artdeshine Graphene Crystal Wax is one of the very few LSP's that falls into this category.

Alan W


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Fast Finish wont work well with Tripple as it will leave its own waxy protection. This means Fast Finish wont bond. It will work much better over Black Hole.

I think Fast Finish might bead as much as the Turtlewax, but see how it goes.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Diddles said:


> Just washed my car with auto gylm conditioner then went over it again with the meguiars wash plus.
> 
> It worked great, I did one panel at a time then rinsed it off and you could tell straight away it had removed all the wax and glazes I have used as the water no longer beaded.
> 
> ...


Black hole or tripple wouldn't be suitable I don't think as they are oil/wax heavy. Although not cheap, something like Britemax Virtue would be an ideal AIO for synthetic product underneath. Add to that it's an absolutely brilliant AIO and with a single pass on a polishing pad will transform most paint types through a combination of abrasives & semi permanent fillers.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diddles (Dec 16, 2019)

roscopervis said:


> Fast Finish wont work well with Tripple as it will leave its own waxy protection. This means Fast Finish wont bond. It will work much better over Black Hole.
> 
> I think Fast Finish might bead as much as the Turtlewax, but see how it goes.


Yeah I think your right about the beading.

I'm going to see how it goes with no protection on it for a week or two, see how it is if we get any rain, then I'll see what I will do when I wash it next. I recon I will probably go back to having protection on to be honest. But I was impressed with the wash plus.


----------



## Diddles (Dec 16, 2019)

Brian1612 said:


> Black hole or tripple wouldn't be suitable I don't think as they are oil/wax heavy. Although not cheap, something like Britemax Virtue would be an ideal AIO for synthetic product underneath. Add to that it's an absolutely brilliant AIO and with a single pass on a polishing pad will transform most paint types through a combination of abrasives & semi permanent fillers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Thank you, I had a quick look at your review of that product. I'm not really looking for a correction or to spend very long with the machine. Just machined it with m205 in January so it has minimal swirling, it does have some deeper scratches (not down to the metal) from the previous owners bad washing technique, which I couldn't remove with m205 on a white hex pad. I think I might just skip the glaze and just use the fast finish in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

If you don't want beading then don't use Fast Finish.
My old Mondeo was wearing it for 18 months (applied every 12 weeks) and it beads a lot.
The beads do tend to be quite small though.
I was using it because it's so quick and easy and the Mondeo was just a work car.


----------

